# Hitchhiking In Your Youth



## Ina (Jun 29, 2014)

Hitchhiking now days is just not safe. When I was fifteen in 1967, I spent four months hitchhiking around Texas. I never felt threatened, and some even bought me food.  I even met my current hubby that way. And yes, I know that my creator was watching over me, and he put Michael in my path.
Do any of you have any stories of hitchhiking that you could share with us?  :magnify:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 29, 2014)

During my early twenties & single, I was the picker-upper.  I worked out of state and would come down weekends to visit friends and get my mother to wash my clothes.  It was a 3 hour trip (ala, Giligan's island).  I would pick up both coming and going but one sticks out.  I picked up a seemingly normal man in his 30's.  Our conversation was varied on many subjects.  He then told me he had been in prison in Montana.  He had been the 'Duke', (I think that's what he called it).  He had been a leader of one of the prison gangs.  He wanted to stop at a bar and get a few brews.  I parked, he got out and went in, I got the hell outta there.  Never picked up another again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to hitchhike in my teens too, against my mother's wishes, I was lucky that nothing bad ever happened to me.  Once some creep picked me up, and had other things in mind as he placed his hand at the top of my leg. After slapping it off, and giving him a few choice words, I demanded that he stop immediately and let me out, which he did.

As a young adult, I would also often pick up a hitchhiker, just wanting to help them out, nothing negative ever happened.  One day my husband made me promise not to do that anymore, or stop in the dark of the morning to help a guy who needed a boost on the side of the road.  With all the things that I started to hear in the news, I gladly agreed, and haven't done it ever since.

Back in the 60s and 70s, I really wasn't worried about some psycho doing me harm...not that way today for sure.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Back in the fifties, it was very common to hitchhike. I lived about 2 miles outside of town and sometimes hitchhiked home. Can't ever recall any problem.


----------



## Ina (Jun 30, 2014)

Sea, I was like you, although I never had any problems. The hubby was my last hitch, and he too made me promise not to do that again. The next day he showed up and ask me if I needed a ride anywhere. Lucky me!! :wave:


----------



## Athos (Jul 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hitchhiking now days is just not safe. When I was fifteen in 1967, I spent four months hitchhiking around Texas. I never felt threatened, and some even bought me food.  I even met my current hubby that way. And yes, I know that my creator was watching over me, and he put Michael in my path.
> Do any of you have any stories of hitchhiking that you could share with us?  :magnify:






In 1969 I hitched with a friend about 160 miles to see the Rolling Stones
and B.B. King in concert together. Paid only $7.50 for the ticket!  (True.)


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Athos, Lucky you, those were a couple of the best out there then.:wave:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2014)

I only hitch hiked once, if you could really call it that. A friend and I were staying north of Sydney at her uncle's orange orchard and we decided to visit another friend from Uni, which involved a train and bus ride. When it was time to leave, although the bus went right past her house, we managed to miss it, which meant that we would miss the train and have to wait hours for the next one. Frantically we jumped up and down on the side of the road and waved our arms about to flag down a passing car. The driver must have thought it was a major emergency and stopped. When we explained our situation, he was happy to drive us to the station.

Haven't tried it since. It is altogether too stressful.


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Dame Warri, You had better judgement than I, because you had good parents that taught you better. I find you to be a well balanced person on most subjects. :magnify:


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

I hitched a few times. One time, I met a hitcher and decided to dump my car off at my sisters and hitch with him. It was so hot that day..he was shirtless. I thought...wtf? How come he can but I can't? So...I took my blouse off too. We got a ride real fast. layful:


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

So you were a little on the wild side too. I remember old black and white movies where  the girl would raise her skirt and wag her leg to hitch a ride.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh yes. I was a wild one. Don't ask about the tuna boat galley cook gig I did. nthego:


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

That's not fair. You tease with an interesting story.:noway::notfair:


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

lol. Some other time.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2014)

I hitchhiked home from Fort Dix on a three day pass. Had to go to upstate New York and a trucker picked me up and brought me just a few miles from home. Couldn't have my car during basic training so I was able to drive it back as basic was over.


----------

